# [vlc] installation impossible [résolu]

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer vlc sans succès. La compilation plante à l'installation d'une des dépendances qui est qtgui:

```
../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp: In function ‘boolean qt_empty_output_buffer(j_compress_ptr)’:

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:495:12: erreur: cannot convert ‘bool’ to ‘boolean’ in return

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp: In function ‘bool write_jpeg_image(const QImage&, QIODevice*, int)’:

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:591:83: erreur: cannot convert ‘bool’ to ‘boolean’ for argument ‘3’ to ‘void jpeg_set_quality(j_compress_ptr, int, boolean)’

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:592:41: erreur: cannot convert ‘bool’ to ‘boolean’ for argument ‘2’ to ‘void jpeg_start_compress(j_compress_ptr, boolean)’

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp: In member function ‘bool QJpegHandlerPrivate::readJpegHeader(QIODevice*)’:

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:757:48: erreur: cannot convert ‘bool’ to ‘boolean’ for argument ‘2’ to ‘int jpeg_read_header(j_decompress_ptr, boolean)’

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp: In function ‘boolean qt_empty_output_buffer(j_compress_ptr)’:

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:497:1: attention : contrôle a atteint la fin non void de la fonction [-Wreturn-type]

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp: In function ‘boolean qt_fill_input_buffer(j_decompress_ptr)’:

../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:165:1: attention : contrôle a atteint la fin non void de la fonction [-Wreturn-type]

make: *** [.obj/release-shared/qjpeghandler.o] Erreur 1

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5/src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5/src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5'

root@onkyo [ ~ ] :: emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5'

Portage 2.3.6-r5 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.15-r4, 3.10.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

KiB Mem:     8074460 total,   6304476 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Sep 2013 17:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r1000

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r1000, 3.3.2-r1000

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r4

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apng bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread extras flac gd gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lame mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png pppd python readline resolvconf sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xml xscreensaver zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel ice1724 intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK
```

Avez-vous une idée ? Je sèche ...

----------

## xaviermiller

bug #480182

----------

## zerros

okkk. par contre, le problème semble être aussi sur la précédente version de jpeg alors, je ne sais pas quoi faire du coup.

Je suis en version 6b-r11. Je vais tenter de trouver des infos sur ce bug ... Merci. Par contre je suis preneur d'une éventuelle procédure pour contourner

le prob  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Si la procédure existe, elle sera indiquée dans les bugs associés  :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

impecc. j'ai pris le patch et hop ça roule. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

